# Sheep



## Lazza (Nov 4, 2004)

A young farmer buys several sheep, hoping to breed them for wool.

After several weeks, he notices that none of the sheep are getting pregnant, 
and calls a vet for help.

The vet tells him that he should try artificial insemination.

The farmer doesn't have the slightest idea what this means but, not wanting 
to display his ignorance, only asks the vet how he will know when the sheep are pregnant.

The vet tells him that they will stop standing around and instead will lie 
down and wallow in grass when they are pregnant.

The man hangs up and gives it some thought.

He comes to the conclusion that artificial insemination means he has to 
impregnate the sheep. So, he loads the sheep into his Landrover, drives them out into the woods, has sex with them all, brings them back and goes to 
bed.

Next morning, he wakes and looks out at the sheep.

Seeing that they are all still standing around, he deduces that the first 
try didn't take, and loads them in the Landrover again. He drives them out 
to the
woods; bangs each sheep twice for good measure brings them back and goes to 
bed exhausted. Next morning, he wakes to find the sheep still just standing round.

One more try, he tells himself, and proceeds to load them up and drive them 
out to the woods. He spends all day shagging the sheep and, upon returning home, falls listlessly into bed.

The next morning, he cannot even raise himself from the bed to look at the 
sheep. He asks his wife to look out and tell him if the sheep are lying in 
the grass.

"No," she says, "they're all in the Landrover and one of them is beeping the 
horn."


----------



## 6miester (Nov 4, 2004)

:lol: Sorry babe, heard that one before!

(fancy meeting you here... :wink: )


----------



## Lazza (Nov 4, 2004)

6miester said:


> :lol: Sorry babe, heard that one before!
> 
> (fancy meeting you here... :wink: )


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Is it a private party :roll: :roll:


----------



## 6miester (Nov 4, 2004)

nutts said:


> Is it a private party :roll: :roll:


 :lol:  No, sorry just checking out the site for the first time 

BTW did you like the joke? :?:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

NP 

and I'd heard it previously or something very similar at least  Was funny though 



6miester said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > Is it a private party :roll: :roll:
> ...


----------



## bobdabuilda (May 19, 2003)

mmmm can I join in too!!??  :lol:


----------



## Lazza (Nov 4, 2004)

bobdabuilda said:


> mmmm can I join in too!!??  :lol:


I liked the joke :roll: 
Of course you can!


----------



## TheBatch (Oct 1, 2004)

well i hadnt heard it before. Quite funny i thought!


----------

